# Wood For a Kitchen Knife Block



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

I've been thinking of making a knife block for my knifes in the kitchen. I had/have a couple that came with knife sets I've purchased but because I've bought other specialty knives I don't have enough slots. So I'm thinking of making one that accommodates the knives I have and a few extra slots. So I'm looking for suggestions on what wood to use, hard maple comes to mind. Maybe some light/dark wood mix or purpleheart mix. So I'm looking for ideas and/or what others may have done.


----------



## wdkits1 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Curt
Here is a custom knife block that I made for a client a couple of years ago made from maple, walnut and cherry wrapped in zebrawood . Fun little project


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Mike: Nice! I like that! I like how you did the V in the stand. And I've always liked zebrawood but haven't made anything with it because I hadn't come up with anything where it would fit in. I see how you did the slots by using separate pieces of wood, I was thinking of dadoing for them, but his method gets the different types of wood in.

This is why I posted this thread, to get ideas, thanks.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Curt, I don't think you need to look for any more ideas - Mike's knife block is stunning.
Go for it Curt and excellent work Mike.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Roger: Na. Although I agree with you whole heartedly on Mike's knife block, I don't like to copy others work exactly, I tend to incorporate features/designs from a variety and come up with my own design. They say that copying is the best compliment, which I tend to agree with, but I'm torn between that and infringing on someone else's creativity/design. May not make sense to everyone but that's the way I am. And some people don't like being copied, some do. I remember the cutting board thing a bunch of months back, that person didn't like being copied although I didn't really think he was.

And I'm in the early stages of thinking about this so I gots time to take in ideas.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

notottoman, that's not hijacking in my book, I would do the same thing, it's well deserved.


----------

